# pics of the Foreman with new wheels/tires + NC Snow pics



## 08GreenBrute

here is my new toy its an 04 Foreman 450 2" Extreme lift 28" Zillas on ITP SS312's
















i had to throw some of the brute in there lol

















here is the snow we had a weeks ago. we usually dont get much here but i think we had around 8" or so


----------



## 09_650i

hey how well do those zillas work in the snow?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

they did good, they hooked a lot better than i expected so i put the stockers back on the foreman to play a little lol


----------



## bruterider27

I wish it would snow here


----------



## lilbigtonka

i love my old honda i got a 300 but wouldnt mind a 450 too


----------



## Beachcruiser

Looks like the 28s are as big as the brute's 30s. Never really cared much for hondas but this one looks good.


----------



## Polaris425

nice pics!


----------



## avenomusduck

08 Green Brute said:


> here is the snow we had a weeks ago. we usually dont get much here but i think we had around 8" or so


Nice! we got about 8 inches over in Four Oaks and I got to ride a bit before heading back offshore.....we need to meet up and ride!


----------



## brutemike

I want more snow we only have 2"s.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

avenomusduck said:


> Nice! we got about 8 inches over in Four Oaks and I got to ride a bit before heading back offshore.....we need to meet up and ride!


 
sounds good, a few of my buddys live in four oaks 1 off keen rd and 1 off stricklands x roads


----------



## bigdigger1527

nice Foreman and Z Truck, ive always loved Chevrolet :biggthumpup:


----------



## Down2Ride

Bruterider27...you get your snow? We are at 3" and climbing. Might get up to 8" total. That's the most in 10+ years.


----------



## GWNBrute

Thats funny we have had 14'' in the last 2 days. not a very good pic but shows whats been going on here kinda!!


----------



## avenomusduck

08GreenBrute said:


> sounds good, a few of my buddys live in four oaks 1 off keen rd and 1 off stricklands x roads


Nice! I should be home Jan 27 for 2 weeks. Maybe we can meet up cheers!
I'm between Keene and Stricklands on Juniper Church......we ride at the powerline at Allens X rd.


----------



## Prairie3004X4

Looks awesome! Like the wheels!


----------



## kawboy1

Look'n good!


----------



## 03maxpower

2 inches mike you need to move up here on the mountain if you want more snow


----------



## Sd90

Those wheels look sick! Are they 12" or 14" rims? I'm looking at getting them with Swamplites or Bighorn's on them. Nice job!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Brute has 14" 
Foreman has 12"


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast

Nice pics and nice rides! How do you like the Extreme lift? My buddies were telling me to go with Extreme over the Highlifter lift


----------

